# Sugar Soap



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Dec 17, 2007)

I love the salt bar recipe Paul posted, but has anyone made sugar soap and what type of sugar brown or white or both?

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 17, 2007)

Chancelor at etsy sells sugar soap & it _may_ be my fav soap ever. It is *very* scrubby & I LOVE scrubby! She uses white sugar, I don't know the % htough & she is on maternity break right now.


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Dec 17, 2007)

Awesome thanks!. I never been one not to experiment, but..... I wanted to make sure there were no obvious side effects of using white sugar.

Thanks Tabitha


----------



## itsmeroro (Dec 23, 2007)

WhiteLyeSoapCo said:
			
		

> Awesome thanks!. I never been one not to experiment, but..... I wanted to make sure there were no obvious side effects of using white sugar.
> 
> Thanks Tabitha



  Unless someone gets an urge for sugar and they eat it!  lol.  

RoRo


----------



## Woodi (Dec 23, 2007)

I've dissolved sugar in my lye water. One Tbsp goes in well; more than that and it seems to just sit in the bottom. But it does seem to make bigger bubbles in the soap lather. I think honey does too, and it dissolves better, so I've switched to honey.

If I want scrubby soap, I use oatmeal or cornmeal, or both.

Let us know how your sugar soaps work for you!


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Dec 23, 2007)

I made whipped soap and added the sugar to the end of the batter with the fragrance. I used 2 oz of sugar and it seems to have turned out neat. With the bar being whipped it looks very like a desert.

Here are the photos.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 24, 2007)

Delish!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Is it scrubby like a pumice stone? I want a soap like the one in the nail shops.. the scrubby thing

That is nice!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 24, 2007)

You have a PM.


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Dec 24, 2007)

smelli- it is mildly scrubby, but if you added more sugar i think it would be hard and scrubby. I'm not sure if it would turn out the texture of the stones at the nail shop.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm trying my recipe out tomorrow afternoon....will report when cut with pictures!

Paul... :wink:


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Sep 2, 2008)

Yummy, yummy! This is right up my alley! These are so goregous!


----------

